# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  Are there any reasonably priced 4x4 rentals in Christchurch?

## anothermous

Don't have anything offroad and can't justify keeping another vehicle, really, and my knees aren't that good any more, was wondering if there were any places in Chc to rent something reasonable without mileage limit to get up those hills?

----------


## gonetropo

you mean for rough farm roads or serious offroad?

----------


## anothermous

> you mean for rough farm roads or serious offroad?


I mean for those 4x4 trails into the public hunting grounds.

----------


## kidmac42

Probably won't get insurance on a rental vehicle for that sort of thing. 
A qaud would be about your cheapest option really.

----------

